# Help with noisy sonosub



## ehkewley (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello,

I'm testing a sonosub that I just built. It houses a TRIO12, 4.3 cubic feet. with a 34.17" x 6" tube port. The sub is powered by a bash 500 watt amp with the hfp mod set to 18hz.

While playing music at even a moderate level the subwoofer makes a vibrating noise during bass hits. I tried pulling the sub and it sounds fine in open air. I put it back in, and (for some odd reason) decided to push down on the magnet with a broom handle. With even light/moderate pressure on the back of the speaker (firing downward), the noise goes away and the sub cleans up. I can crank the gain on the amp, but as the volume goes up I must apply greater pressure to the broom handle.

The speaker itself is secured very tightly to the bottom of the end cap. I used 1 3/4" sheed of mdf for the inner cap, and the outer cap is made of 1" thick pine boards glued into a routed out panel. The sub sits 3" off the floor with wooden dowels.

I tried putting vertical pressure on the entire sonosub itself, but that didn't seem to make a difference. the only thing that kills the noise is applying pressure to the magnet on the sub with a dowel.

Any suggestions would be appreciated as I'm at a loss for what to do.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to the CSS forum. 

Contact Bob at CSS, he'll help you out.


----------



## ehkewley (Mar 25, 2010)

no update from css yet.


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

check out the power line its plug into. It should be own the side of your circiut box as the receiver (same side
of the cross bar. This will also get rid of hum.


----------



## ehkewley (Mar 25, 2010)

I just received an update, (was using the wrong email address sales at creativesound isn't valid), apparently there's an issue with glue on the magnets of a few drivers. I received info on how to fix.

I'll look into the line power for the amp as well.


----------



## ehkewley (Mar 25, 2010)

The issue was definitely related to the driver, and the faulty glue between the magnet and the basket. I followed the directions that Bob provided (email css for them), and the driver is now working well.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it resolved. :T


----------



## mose (Jan 21, 2009)

For anyone else who thinks they may have a similar problem, here's what it sounds like. To confirm the issue, squeze the basket and magnet together and see if the noise goes away. 











To fix mine, I did the following:

I taped plastic bags over the magnet and basket to keep dust out.
Then I put a bead of superglue around the gap to keep out dust for the rest of the process.
Then I filed/sanded off the paint around the gap. Used 40grit paper to rough up the metal.
Then used JB-Weld (the standard stuff in the two tubes, not the Qwik or putty stuff). 

Worked great. Been driving it hard with 300watts with no more issues.

Sorry for the rotten cell phone pics!

…mose


----------



## ehkewley (Mar 25, 2010)

My sub was making the exact same noise.. nice writeup too. Is that a Horn sub from the CSS plans?


----------



## mose (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes it is. See: this thread

...mose


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

now I have one too...


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Loctite Super-glue fixed it. Hope it holds up over time.


----------

